# Favorite doggie toothbrush



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Who has a doggie toothbrush they love? I want to start brushing but have always had bigger pups and got away using just gause pads on my finger. I am thinking a toothbrush would be better for my small crew to get the gel ( that I am eventually going to try) into the tiny crevasses.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

So, anyone? Come on now, help me out....what toothbrush do you use on your chi? Pretty please


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My favorite toothbrushes are raw bones & bully sticks. 
That's it for us. Sparkling white teeth on all three.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

i havent brush, but look at arm and hammer products , they have a 3 sided toothbrush that looks good


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my favoite is made by Oral B. its for small childresn. its got winnie the pooh on it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i use nylabones toothpaste, he actually licks it. i used to use just bullys and natural chews like antlers and such plus petzlife oral spray but the top is yellowin now...thats the toughest part so brushin is the only way to go to fix it


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks guys  after the other dental threads I decided to add brushing teeth to my grooming regime....and eventually ( when I see anything but pearly whites) I will add the gels recommend. Up to this point the bully's & other chews have been doing a great job. But knowing this breed can have some teeth issues want to be prepared so i'm planing in advance!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

i put dogie tooth paste on my finger and rub all over with finger then take gauge to remove it.


----------

